# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Fiskevatten cycle log!

## Fiskevatten

Hi guys!

Thought I'd give the log a try to keep track and hopefully gain some feedback
from more knowledged people.

This is my form now and I just had my second injection.
Currently on 150 eod Test-prop and 20mg ED Oxy.
Have Adex and PCT on hand.
Going 8 weeks.

Feeling great at gym, stressed outside because of work, nothing I can't handle.

- Eat 2 eggs in morning with a redbull (hate breakfast), multivitamin, Leucine, Omega-3, Animal Stak
- Pre-workout and gym.
- Gainer in full milk (0,5 liter)
- 250 grams of mix pork/beef, mixed sallad, spinach, rice or potato
- Gainer in full milk (0,5 liter)
- 250 grams of mix pork/beef, mixed sallad, spinach, rice or potato
- Some peanuts and yoghurt with frozen berries before bed

Today was back (lots of rows) and chest! I feel that when I combine back and chest the same day, I get stronger faster.




Would think around 15-16% bf?
186 cm and according to scale 85,5kg

----------


## Fiskevatten

Goodmorning!

Slow reply, got some scammers that has infiltrated my company and causes all kinds of issues ugh...
Been taking my attention.

Preparing for a lovely chest and back session now, did legs yesterday and the new way seems to be working great!
I make sure to get a slow decent to really contract and find the last spot, then as explosive as I can up.
I don't count reps or sets anymore, I go by feeling. Sure, I do have an estimation, but I feel now when that exercise
is done.
I've noticed that there is a huge difference between failure in the exercise I do, and failure in the muscle that I try
to hit using that exercise - I go for the latter.

I started my adex now as well, first tab was 0,5, but will drop it down to 0,25.
Got some random itch in chest around the nipples, not on them. Goes away after an injection or anavar tabs.

I've seen crazy amount of contradicting information regarding AI.
The stickies tell one story, some very respected members here another, and lastly some science I found on the net another.

----------


## Windex

Good Morning and thank you for sharing your log. Best of luck

----------


## Fiskevatten

Goodmorning everyone!

Company is expanding which means more work and less sleep, but I still hit the gym as I should.
However, I think I might overdo it with Adex?
I started with the first tab at 0,5 since I got a random itch in chest area towards the nipples, not at them.
During that time I was also feeling warm, hard and horny.

The day after I had no itch and no sensitivity, still easy erection, but not as horny.
So I lowered the dose to 0,25mg e2d and the same feeling still.
These last two times I lowered it to just a fraction e2d and still the same.

In other words, I look like I'm on AAS currently already, but I'm not as hard and horny
as I was before starting Adex. It might also be that the Anavar kicked in with vengance
and then tapered off?

I'm currently stuck on 88,4 kg, so the first week I gained a lot of water and now it's
resting there.

I will do bloods in mid cycle, but until then, what should I do?

----------


## Fiskevatten

It can be yeah, maybe I gotta change to ED? 

Well I started at the 4th injection I think (my head was not with me).
At that time I had already gained the clear itch which was much faster than past cycles, because of that situation I took 0,5 mg tab.
Didn't wanna go on reversal already, so I tried a little higher dose.
Itch gone immediately, but the warm hard feeling was gone as well.

I lowered it to 0,25mg on the injection days after that, no change in feeling for 4 days.
So I tried a fraction (0,12mg) and today finally I got some feeling back, even strength actually.
However, that can also be that I'm getting more into the cycle.

----------


## Fiskevatten

> Lowering the dose and increasing the frequency might help avoid the peaks. The peaks are likely what's giving you the sort of itchy feeling you are describing. Its worth a shot anyhow.


Much appreciated! Will try that regiment.
Positive thing tho is that I feel great mentally, stronger and happier, like the younger years. It does however indicate that I might need TRT later on, because that would mean my "normals" are not
so normal anymore haha

----------

